# A tragedy due to infidelity



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Last week a wife from the community where I live was murdered by the OW. The wife was the step-daughter of the pastor of a local church. The wife's husband is in the Military and is stationed out of state. The husband was having an affair. The husband and OW were emailing each other and discussing what it would be like if his wife were dead. The OW then started stalking the wife. A couple weeks ago, the OW waited in the parking lot of the church where the wife attended after Sunday morning service and verbally assaulted the wife. The wife's family tried to get her to file for a restraining order against the OW, but the wife didn't. Last week, the OW broke into the wife's home and waited for her. When the wife returned home, the OW attacked her. She severely beat and stabbed the wife numerous times, including in the face resulting in her death. The OW then sent an email to the husband stating, "It is done." 

The OW and husband have been arrested and charged with first degree murder and conspiracy to commit a murder.

It is such a tragic situation. I feel so sorry for the family.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, just wow. I hope there weren't any kids.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

No, she did not have any children. Her body was brought home today. There were 40 cars of people that met the hearse to follow her home from the airport. She was very well loved. It's just terrible and so senseless.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

A tragedy indeed.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

goes to show just how bad the consequences of infidelity and the power of the emotions that can get wrapped up in all of it. this is a terrible tragedy and I hope the husband enjoys waking up to Bubba in the bed with him from now till he is so old that no one will want his evil self.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Similar thing happened a couple years ago in my small town town. 

A pastor's son strangled his wife and two young children because he didn't want to divorce and ruin his image after she found out about his affair. So the logical thing was to kill them right? *stupid*

It was very sad, and the community is still shaken up about it.

It was crazy. There were angry mobs in the streets and people trying to get into the courthouse. When they convicted him people cheered and clapped, and threw parties. 

Of course the pastor and his church goers still claim his son is innocent.  It's a tender subject in our town.

My father attended the trial. The guy was soooo guilty. I'm not sure what penalty he got.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

karole said:


> The OW and husband have been arrested and charged with first degree murder and conspiracy to commit a murder.


Good.

Hopefully they both receive the stiffest punishment available. That is completely appalling and sociopathic.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sad story. I'm glad to hear that the husband is being charged as well. There are some very sick people in this world.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Similar thing happened a couple years ago in my small town town.
> 
> A pastor's son strangled his wife and two young children because he didn't want to divorce and ruin his image after she found out about his affair. So the logical thing was to kill them right? *stupid*
> 
> ...


THis is a very sad story as well. Unbelievable that people still stick by the murdering husband and young children.

Who does he claim killed his family?


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

I saw a story last year about an Air Force Sargent who was killed by his wife and her young boyfriend. Seems while herhusband was on his third tour or so in Afghanistan she was back home playing house with a young black kid. She moved the kid into the house at one point. Her husband got word from a friend about what was happening and told her he was divorcing her when he got back home from deployment. When he got back he kicked her out and later she apparently asked him to meet her at a city park one night to talk about their divorce. He went and her boyfriend and one of his thug buddies staged a fake mugging. They shot the husband to death then they shot the wife in the arm for a flesh wound to make it look like a robbery. But the cops sawt through the ruse and arrested her and the two young men. I think she got life. I'm going off pure faulty memory.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

People be straight up CRAZY!!! Wackadooble, over the bend, don't have all there marbles, whatever but this crap is just WTF!!!


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds like an ID channel story. 
There are some effed up people out there. 
We marry some of them, once in a while.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Sounds like a whole lot of stupidity!

And a terrible waste that didn't have to happen.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

I forgot to include the fact that she had a hefty life insurance policy taken out on the husband a few years before she and the boyfriend murdered him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

